# Probably my favourite song that I've written - How Far Can We Run?



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Another song up this week! So, this one's my own composition I think it brought together so many of my influences. And also talks about this thing that we're all probably grappling with a lot - the past and it's hold on us. This is also the song that made me realize how much I love the 4 minor haha. Anyway, I'd love to hear some thoughts


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Sunny1433 said:


> Another song up this week! So, this one's my own composition I think it brought together so many of my influences. And also talks about this thing that we're all probably grappling with a lot - the past and it's hold on us. This is also the song that made me realize how much I love the 4 minor haha. Anyway, I'd love to hear some thoughts


I like the way you put yourself out there and openly ask for feedback, criticism, opinions, etc.. Not many would have the stones to wear their hearts on their sleeves.

Ok, I very much like your ability to not use the run of the mill chord voicings but instead search for the ones that have an interesting colour that fit the mood of your lyrical content and vision for the message and feel you are trying to portray,... I get it. After listening a couple times I could hear in my mind the style of accompanying instruments that could bring this song home,... jazzy bass, pocket groove drums, Hammond B3, latin percussion, Sax?,... the possibilities are always endless.

Song has a sunny uplifting vibe,... in the vein of 'America' with sprinklings of blues and jazz,... tasteful to my ears.

You play a good guitar that emits authentic heart and soul,... great Strat tone as well.

Vocally,... a little pitchy here and there but not terribly by any means. If you were to ever put this song into a full blown studio production you may want to consider hiring a top notch vocalist to do it justice as the vocal is the focal point of any good song. Of course if you are considering a vocal coach to help correct the issue then the aforementioned hired vocalist is a mute point.

I like the cut of your jib and believe that your willingness to expose yourself and ask for and accept honest advice will eventually take you to where you want to ultimately be. Being fearless is a noble attribute,... especially in the music biz.

Walk tall and confidently,... let them know you mean fucking business and ignore the negative pricks that may sometimes surround you. Sometime it's a good thing not to be too Canadian,... that line should ruffle a few feathers around here,... easy folks, I still love my country, lol.

Of course, this is only one mans opinion and take from it only what you see fit.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Midnight Rider said:


> I like the way you put yourself out there and openly ask for feedback, criticism, opinions, etc.. Not many would have the stones to wear their hearts on their sleeves.
> 
> Ok, I very much like your ability to not use the run of the mill chord voicings but instead search for the ones that have an interesting colour that fit the mood of your lyrical content and vision for the message and feel you are trying to portray,... I get it. After listening a couple times I could hear in my mind the style of accompanying instruments that could bring this song home,... jazzy bass, pocket groove drums, Hammond B3, latin percussion, Sax?,... the possibilities are always endless.
> 
> ...


I really really appreciate you taking the time out to listen and offer advice. It does mean a lot to me. And thank you for the support. I'm indeed learning to take pride in what I do (while probably still being my biggest critic haha) mostly cause I feel so much for music and the songs I write. This is what I want to do and keep doing.

I love that you could hear an arrangement of the song in your head. If you have any other reference tracks, please feel free to message me. 

Oh and funnily enough, I am currently taking vocal lessons and I'll always continue to work on my voice cause I want to be the one singing the songs I write. That vocal work is definitely gonna be another life mission of mine. 

So, this song is actually on an EP that I'm working on. It's currently being mixed right now. It's still a more stripped down version - no drums cause the timeline was really tight and I couldn't pay a drummer to record live drums for five tracks right now. But whenever I do the proper studio version of this song, it'll probably be very close to exactly how you described it.


----------

